# Wasserzeichen automatisch



## XChris (24. August 2005)

Hallo,

kennt jemand ein Programm, dass frei nutzbar, ist mit dem ich eine größere Anzahl von Bildern mit einem eigenem Wasserzeichen  (Schriftzug) "stempeln" kann. Also Verzeichniss XY mit 1000 Bildern und auf jedes Bild soll dann ganz schwach sichtbar unten rechts, wie ein Wasserzeichen stehen: "BlaBla irgendwas".

Chris


----------

